# Football



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just wondered wheres the best place to watch the footy in dubai? i go to jebel ali club at the min but its a bit of an old man pub any thoughts?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm still looking myself. Watched most of the matches at home on television.

Do you like live international football? I know Iraq vs. Australia world cup qualifier will be coming up on the 7th of May here in Dubai.


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah wouldnt mind tht tickets shudnt be too much


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm working on getting a few hopefully. Any clubs you follow or support?


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

im arsenal im afraid. not been the best few weeks for us!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

True, not a good week for Arsenal. Then again you could be a Fulhamerica fan or West Ham fan like me, then every weekend becomes painful.


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

west ham ay? we give u freddy although i think he might have seen better days! i just want the season to finish now and get on with things for next year


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Aye, Tevez keeps em up last year and then goes on to Man U to win the Premiership and a possible Champions medal. I think Freddie needs to paint a Burgundy stripe on his head, even though no hair these days, like he used to have with the Gunners.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> True, not a good week for Arsenal. Then again you could be a Fulhamerica fan or West Ham fan like me, then every weekend becomes painful.




Fulhamamerica 

I am a Fulham fan


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Fulhamamerica
> 
> I am a Fulham fan


Wonderful day for Fulhamerica, how about that Brian McBride! First away win since Sept. 2006 and still fighting to stay up. If West Ham would have done their job today they could have jumped up above Bolton.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Wonderful day for Fulhamerica, how about that Brian McBride! First away win since Sept. 2006 and still fighting to stay up. If West Ham would have done their job today they could have jumped up above Bolton.




I am in a state of shock! Not used to winning, especially away!! 


-


----------

